#ubuntu-irc 2008-10-21
<roxan> can i get a ubuntu member cloak?
<jussi01> roxan: are you an ubuntu member?
<jussi01> roxan: if the answer is yes, please make certain you have set up you nick according to http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup and provide your launchpad page.
<roxan> jussi01, ubuntu member in launchpad?
<jussi01> !member | roxan
<ubottu> roxan: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<roxan> jussi01, i'm member of ubuntu nepal
<roxan> loco team
<jussi01> roxan: but have you been accepted as a memeber like the process above?
<roxan> jussi01, not yet on ubuntu.
<roxan> jussi01, this means ubuntu nepal loco team is not enough?
<jussi01> roxan: correct.
<jussi01> roxan: you might be accepted on the basis of your work there, but you need to still apply centrally for membership
<roxan> jussi01, all i want is a ubuntu cloak
<jussi01> roxan: and ubuntu cloaks are only for ubuntu members
<roxan> jussi01, :(
<roxan> jussi01, and its not easy to be a ubuntu member oto
<roxan> too*
<roxan> jussi01, are you a bot?
<jussi01> roxan: no, why do you ask?
<roxan> jussi01, sorry. you are only involve in bot team. o
<roxan> ok
<jussi01> heh
<roxan> jussi01, i thought you were a female
<erUSUL> jussi01: becouse you have a version number LOL XD
<erUSUL> jussi01: next bot jussi02-rc ;P
<roxan> erUSUL, yeah that also can be a erason
<jussi01> rofl
<jussi01> !owner
<ubottu> This bot is owned by jussi01 - Questions about ubottu should be asked in #ubuntu-bots
<jussi01> so no, im not a bot, but I own a bot...
<jussi01> :D
<roxan> !owner
<ubottu> This bot is owned by jussi01 - Questions about ubottu should be asked in #ubuntu-bots
<roxan> jussi01, you code it?
<jussi01> roxan: no, its a
<jussi01> !info supybot
<ubottu> supybot (source: supybot): robust and user friendly Python IRC bot. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83.3-1 (hardy), package size 495 kB, installed size 2968 kB
<roxan> jussi01, ok
<roxan> jussi01, you use screen?
<jussi01> for?
<roxan> jussi01, for your daily work
<jussi01> roxan: please these questions should be in #ubuntu-bots, not here
<roxan> jussi01, oh sorry
<roxan> jussi01, what is this channel is used for.
<roxan> ?
<jussi01> roxan: type: /topic
<roxan> jussi01, ok.
<jussi01> anyway, back to work with me...
<[NikO]> !members > [NikO]
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about members
<[NikO]> !cloak > [NikO]
<ubottu> [NikO], please see my private message
<nalioth> ubottu: tell [NikO] about member
<ubottu> [NikO], please see my private message
<[NikO]> thanks :)
<LjL> Helminthe: not sure what you meant that - IRC resource, or other support resources, or what?
<Helminthe> irc, of course, the rest being already established as forums, wikis, whatever
<LjL> Helminthe, well, none of them is directly supported by canonical
<LjL> but all the localized #ubuntu-* IRC channels on this network are somewhat endorsed by canonical
<LjL> note, *somewhat*. we're still just all volunteers with little supervision
<Helminthe> what triggered my reply was: "salve" means something in Romanian too, what if there was a community of such users around?
<LjL> sure
<LjL> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<Helminthe> "supported", or "endorsed"  - of course not , I don't expect someone to be liable for random internet chats
<Helminthe> wow, this is good news for me
<LjL> Helminthe: this is the homepage of the Romanian LoCo Team: http://www.ubuntu.ro/
<LjL> but i'm sure they can point to all their resources on the channel itself
<LjL> it's an approved LoCo team, which means it's not just a bunch of people put together, but it's been approved by the Community Council
<LjL> this is what i meant when i said "somewhat endorsed" (the CC is not Canonical, though)
<LjL> !loco
<ubottu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<Helminthe> thank you
<Helminthe> this is surely more than what I expected
<Helminthe> I have been using ubuntu for more than one year, linux for 10, and had no idea that serious effort is involved in having a romanian version of the eb pages
<Helminthe> +w
<Helminthe> I will make sure to contribute to this effort for future releases
<Helminthe> there was an InstallFest in Bucharest?
<Helminthe> damn
<Helminthe> ok, just thanks for the pointers
<LjL> Helminthe: Ubuntu is a lot about doing things internationally
<LjL> Helminthe: also, that team is the one responsible for translating Ubuntu itself into Romanian. that's an important task.
<Helminthe> downloading Kiwi linux right now :)
#ubuntu-irc 2008-10-22
<dennda> Hi. We (i.e. #ubuntu-de-*) need a new info bot. Is the code of the official bots available somewhere?
<dennda> ping LjL
<Rafik> dennda, https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak
<dennda> thanks
<dennda> Rafik: is there any documentation for users / developers?
<Rafik> dennda, not that I'm aware of
<dennda> ok, too bad
<Rafik> dennda, stdin and jussi01 may help you
<jussi01> dennda: its a supybot
<jussi01> !botclone
<ubottu> Ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additionals plugins that are available at http://tinyurl.com/3s8roe
<dennda> did any loco already successfully localize ubotu and adjust it to their needs?
<jussi01> dennda: several, but cant really remember which ones
<dennda> ok good
<jussi01> dennda: stdin may know
<jussi01> dennda: if you have specific plugin questions, please ask in #ubuntu-bots :)
<dennda> thx
<jussi01> dennda: looks like fr have done some of it
<dennda> we'll check, thanks
<jussi01> [NikO]: is your man
 * jussi01 waves to [NikO]
<[NikO]> which kind of things you need?
<dennda> [NikO]: an infobot module reacting to things like !offtopic is quite important, as well as a connection to our wiki via commands like !synaptic
<[NikO]> you mean wiki search ?
<[NikO]> do you have an op channel for -de ?
<[NikO]> i will explain use of the bot
<[NikO]> ping dennda
<dennda> [NikO]: yes we have. we'll discuss that later next week. we got no time at the moment. we need something like !ALSA which makes the bot spit out the first few lines from that article and provide a link to the article
<[NikO]> ok, where is your op channel ?
<dennda> [NikO]: #ubuntu-de-op
<LjL> !botclone | [NikO], dennda
<ubottu> [NikO], dennda: Ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additionals plugins that are available at http://tinyurl.com/3s8roe
 * dennda knows
#ubuntu-irc 2008-10-23
<nelson_mtkwan> hi there. I am a newbie in ubuntu. I have just setup the automounting of my partition by the 1st method on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions, which containing Chinese file name. Everything goes rights except those Chinese file name. They all became question marks!!! Can anybody here help me?
<nalioth> nelson_mtkwan: support is in #ubuntu
#ubuntu-irc 2008-10-24
<Mac_Taylor> how do i search the logs?
<Mac_Taylor> irc logs rather
<aim1159> Mac_Taylor: google it?
<aim1159> Mac_Taylor: htthttp://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Mac_Taylor> no search thorugh the logs
<aim1159> Mac_Taylor: hm... really. some of the page indexed, but most of them - no. :(
<nalioth> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Mac_Taylor> yeah is there a way to search them?
<aim1159> nalioth: no. Mac_Taylor is asking about some search engine through the logs located on thos urs
<aim1159> nalioth: it's really the problem.
<Pici> Limit your google search to only those sites.
<aim1159> Pici: it does not help
<aim1159> for example - try to find my nickname using inurl google directive
<[NikO]> try site:http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<aim1159> aim1159 inurl:http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ does not help
<aim1159> [NikO]: no results either
 * Pici shrugs
 * nalioth shrugs, too
<Pici> I keep my own logs, so I don't need to use google for things like that.
<[NikO]> open a launchpad bug about that :p
<Mac_Taylor> @btlogin
#ubuntu-irc 2008-10-25
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<eagles0513875> im setting up an ubuntu-mt channel how do i register it with you guys
<nalioth> for malta, right?
<eagles0513875> yep
<eagles0513875> we have a wiki as well
<eagles0513875> i can get you the link for it
<eagles0513875> and also on launchpad
<nalioth> please :)
<eagles0513875>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaltaTeam
<eagles0513875> im on that list as well
<eagles0513875> nalioth: is everything ok
<nalioth> what do you do for the malta team, eagles0513875 ?
<eagles0513875> me the linuxmalta.tk i provide kubuntu related support
<nalioth> does the team want you to run the channel?
<eagles0513875> nalioth: hope in ubuntu-mt channel there is the sean person who setup that pg u can talk to him on there if u like
<eagles0513875> nalioth: to answer your question yes they do want me to set it up
<LjL> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/Coordination https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/CreatingChannels <- useful and important pointers
<eagles0513875> ty LjL
<eagles0513875> nalioth: is that a good to go to setup the channel?
<LjL> eagles0513875: if the team owner is ok with that, you can setup the channel
<eagles0513875> ok LjL
<eagles0513875> nalioth: how do i get the ubotu into the channel
<LjL> i'm afraid you don't, at the time being
<LjL> the bot is overloaded
<LjL> you can however create your own if you can host it
<LjL> !botclone
<ubottu> Ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://tinyurl.com/3s8roe
<nalioth> i just put ubot3 in there
<eagles0513875> nalioth: ty
<eagles0513875> nalioth: can i rename it
<LjL> you can also request a locobot logging bot to admin at ubuntu hyphen eu dot org
<nalioth> eagles0513875: you can make your own bot ( see ljl's link above )
<eagles0513875> the 2nd one
<eagles0513875> nm
<[NikO]> what kind of feature you need on the bot ?
<eagles0513875> nalioth: how do i correct this  [482] # You need to be a channel operator to do that when i run /MODE #ChannelName -mi command
<eagles0513875> [NikO]: not sure yet but just in case i come up with a brilliant idea for a bot lol
<eagles0513875> nalioth: its funny cuz im the one who created the channel
<LjL> eagles0513875, you surely do need to be a channel operator to change modes
<LjL>  /msg nickserv help
<nalioth> eagles0513875: use the correct channel name?
<LjL> err
<LjL> i meant /msg chanserv help
<eagles0513875> LjL: ya
<eagles0513875> nalioth: welcome back to our channel same to u PriceChild
<Pici> tell Altairs about wine
<Pici> er
<Pici> This isn't my ubottu window
<Nafallo> Pici: you are right :-)
#ubuntu-irc 2008-10-26
<LjL> Pici: not only it isn't, but "tell" doesn't really work
<Mac_Taylor> how long does it take for an email from kline?
<nalioth> Mac_Taylor: this is the wrong channel to be asking in
<Mac_Taylor> o
<Pici> md5
<Pici> arg
<Pici> I need to move this window away from ubottu, seriously.
<LjL> Pici: agreed
<LjL> you're becoming a little joke by now
#ubuntu-irc 2009-10-19
<m4v> casualsale is a persistent one
<erUSUL> !isitout
<ubottu> Its out! http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<erUSUL> probably needs changin ;)
<m4v> \!isitout <reply> NO. it isn't! *kills a kitty*
<tsimpson> we usually change it a day or so before release, when people start asking randomly about it
<erUSUL> :)
<jpds> It's*
<n1c0> bsoir
#ubuntu-irc 2009-10-20
<rrrrutdk> How to request an Ubuntu cloak?
<nalioth> rrrrutdk: got an LP id?
<nalioth> rrrrutdk: a highlight is not a private message
<rrrrutdk> Yes, I got one.
<nalioth> can you share it with us?
<rrrrutdk> I thought you were a bot
<rrrrutdk> https://launchpad.net/~plausearthas
<nalioth> ubottu: tell rrrrutdk about member
<ubottu> rrrrutdk, please see my private message
<nalioth> rrrrutdk: ubottu is a bot
 * nalioth is a person
<rrrrutdk> The wiki page tells me how to become an Ubuntu member, but I didn't make any contributions yet.
<rrrrutdk> On Ubuntu
<jussi01> rrrrutdk: you need to be a member to get a cloak... as the cloak is @ubuntu/member/
<jussi01> rrrrutdk: as nalioth said, a hilight is not a private message.
<jussi01> rrrrutdk: so you need to go an contribute, so you have something to put on your wiki page :)
<rrrrutdk> I know it is not a private message, but I'm not a native English speaker, I just don't want to share my typing mistakes with so many people.
<jussi01> !pm | rrrrutdk
<ubottu> rrrrutdk: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<jussi01> rrrrutdk: not many people are native speakers here, so dont stress too much - you are doing fine :)
<rrrrutdk> BOT 'ubottu' just sent me a message about my rude actions on sending private messages without asking. I'm sorry about that.
<rrrrutdk> And thank you for your patients.
<Foulard> Bonjour les tapettes :-)
<Foulard> Et surtout bonjour à niko :-)
<kran> 请问这是中文的吗？
<Foulard> hoo des signes :-)
<Foulard> normalement le chinois c'écrit
<Foulard> c
<Foulard> o
<Foulard> m
<Foulard> m
<Foulard> e
<Foulard> ç
<Foulard> a
<Foulard> mais sur irc, tu te ferais kicker pour flood.
#ubuntu-irc 2009-10-22
<duanedesign> On the heels of my recent approval by the Americas Board for Ubuntu Membership I would like to inquire about an Ubuntu-cloak. https://launchpad.net/~duanedesign
<duanedesign> Thank you for any help you can provide on this matter.
<rhkfin> Hi! Anyone willing to activate my IRC cloak. LP profile: https://launchpad.net/~risto.kurppa
<jussi01> Could a staffer please cloak rhkfin? nalioth Pricey niko nhandler?
<jussi01> Could a staffer also please cloak duanedesign?
<nalioth> bing bing
<nalioth> Pricey, niko and nhandler already have cloaks, jussi01  :P
<jussi01> haha...
<nalioth> rhkfin needs an email set on their account  ( /msg nickserv help set email )
<rhkfin> nalioth: e-mail now set
<nalioth> rhkfin: please check your email
<rhkfin> e-mail verified
<rhkfin> nalioth: thank you :)
<nalioth> :)
<Favaz> ll
<erUSUL> can someone give Avash in #ubuntu a warning ?
<swoody> good morning everybody :)
<swoody> I'm interested in having an IRC cloak, just made Ubuntu Membership
<swoody> LP: https://launchpad.net/~swoody
<Pici> swoody: Do you have an email address attached to your nickserv account? /msg nickserv info    should tell you (I don't need to know what it is, just that its there)
<swoody> Pici, yes there is, but how can I update it?
<Pici> swoody: /msg nickserv set email foo@bar.com
<swoody> Pici, great, updated :)
<swoody> thanks :)
<Pici> Okay, one moment while I find a staffer to setup your cloak
<swoody> Thank you again Pici :)
<Pici> swoody: you're welcome, and congrats :)
<swoody> Thanks :D
<duanedesign> nalioth: thank you for the Ubuntu cloak :)
<jdong> can freenode staff take a look at Windowsuckscock (n=yore@c-24-91-57-2
<jdong> 28.hsd1.ma.comcast.net)
<jdong> joining channels, calling ops, and then saying nonsense :)
<LjL> jdong: did it in non-ubuntu channels too so far?
<jdong> I don't know
<jdong> but definitely in multiple Ubuntu channels it would seem.
<jdong> something suggests ##windows would be safe :)
<Windowsuckscock> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Windowsuckscock> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jdong> heh
<ubot2> cytotoxic called the ops in #ubuntu-classroom ()
<K99Brain> hi all
<niko> hi
<K99Brain> someone remembers how to know who has created a ubottu factoid?
<jpds> K99Brain: !-factoid
<K99Brain> with the -?
<jpds> Yes.
<jpds> !-hi
<ubottu> hi aliases: howdy, hello, hey, welcome - added by Seveas on 2006-07-11 17:20:25 - last edited by elky on 2009-09-14 11:13:24
<K99Brain> YES
<K99Brain> it works
<K99Brain> jpds, thank you
<jpds> No problem.
#ubuntu-irc 2009-10-23
<darkham> how many shipments of ubuntu are allowed by canonical?
<DJones> darkham: Do you mean from Shipit?  Last time I ordered for personal use, it was 2 or 3 cd's, although local user groups can request larger quantities if its for specific events
<topyli> last i ordered ubuntu cds, i only got one
<johanbr> hmm... ubot2 doesn't respond to commands, at least not in #ubuntu-se
<jpds> Taking a look.
<jpds> Killed it because I couldn't debug it due to lack of tools. :(
<jpds> johanbr: Should be responding to factoids in a bit.
<johanbr> jpds, great, thank you!
#ubuntu-irc 2009-10-24
<mdz> howdy
<mdz> how do I go about requesting an Ubuntu Member cloak?
<erUSUL> make sure your nick is set up and with a mail address
<erUSUL> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<erUSUL> mdz: also put the url of your launchpad here so they can check your memeber status
<mdz> http://launchpad.net/~mdz
<mdz> this nick is registered
<erUSUL> now; wait and be patient :)
<erUSUL> names
<erUSUL> elky: Pricey jussi01 ping?
<jussi01> hiya mdz
<jussi01> mdz: As I understand it, we are not to give out member cloaks to Canonical staff, but you need to go get a canonical cloak from whoever the group contact for canonical is. I have a feeling that is James troup, but not certain of that at all.
<nhandler> jussi01: I know for a fact that Canonical employees can get ubuntu member cloaks. If you want to confirm that, just do a /msg nickserv info dholbach (who is a canonical employee)
<jussi01> nhandler: noted, but still, Ive been informed otherwise for now. Untill Im told differently, thats what Im going with. (and is that a legacy one perhaps?)
<nhandler> jussi01: Well, I'm not sure what the real policy is, but I have seen *many* canonical employees with Ubuntu member cloaks. I have seen a few canonical cloaks for the LP people, as well as some canonical gateway cloaks, but most of them tend to have ubuntu/member cloaks. But, in the end, it is your decision
<mdz> hmm, interesting
<mdz> the only documentation I found was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/Cloaks and it states that all Ubuntu members are eligible
<jussi01> mdz: Ive nothing against approving a cloak for you :) but I was told not to for canonical empoyees. However, until I get this checked, I dont want to go against it.
<mdz> by the way, it would be nice if the explanation at https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-cloaks linked to  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/Cloaks
<jussi01> mdz: so it does. Im curious to why its been told other wise.
<mdz> jussi01, could you check into it and get back to me when you know more?
<jussi01> mdz: absolutely. and I fixed the page for you :)
<mdz> jussi01, thanks
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-ir, Mohammad[B] said: !forget
<niko> thanks ubot2
<niko> always usefull :)
<jussi01> mdz: Sorry for the wait, Ive been corrected. Please set an email on your account, see: /msg nickserv help set email
<jussi01> Pricey: nalioth other staff, please cloak mdz with an ubuntu member cloak.
<mdz> jussi01, does it matter what I set the email to?
<niko> jussi01: ok
<jussi01> mdz: as long as its not a throwawyay email, I dont beleive so.
<niko> i just wait for the email setted
<jussi01> mdz: did you get sorted?
<erUSUL> is _IdiotObama_ a violation on nicknames rules ?
<bazhang> it offends me..
<erUSUL> well he left already...
<jussi01> no, its not. IMHO
<LjL> it's not like there *are* explicit nickname rules in the first place
<erUSUL> \/nick jususchrist_is_a_dick
<erUSUL> ok; reread ircguidelines thoought there was something about nicks there
<erUSUL> but there is not :)
<bazhang> something really offensive to all/most seems pretty clear cut
<bazhang> eg very explicit nicknames
<LjL> erUSUL, i didn't say that bad nicks *won't be acted upon*
<LjL> i just said there are no explicit rules about them
<LjL> some things are best left to human interpretation, methinks
<erUSUL> LjL: ok; ok as i said i thought there was rules about what was a not acceptable nick... but in this case if someone had said obama is an idiot in the channel he would have gotten at least !offtopic XXDD
<LjL> well yes, but saying it is different from having it as a nickname
<LjL> note also that i didn't give my opinion on the appropriateness of that nickname to begin with :)
<LjL> erUSUL: about jesus though, did you know anything containing "jesus" was banned from #ubuntu until some time ago, to begin with? do you see any problem with that?
<erUSUL> well yes; i do not like/agree_with the aproach... but religion is a very sensitive issue so i can understan why someone may think that is neccesary to do that...
<LjL> erUSUL: i wonder what all those people whose first name is "Jesus" thought of it, though
<LjL> or rather Jesús, but there are no accents on irc masks
<erUSUL> LjL: lol. people from english speaking countries do not realize how comon that name is in latin countries XXDD
<erUSUL> my brother in law is Jesus Manuel ;)
<LjL> erUSUL: not realizing this sort of thing is the reason i think we should always very careful making rules about nicknames
<bazhang> ...
<erUSUL> yep; true enough
<bazhang> he was just outright trolling
<LjL> that's a different issue if he was
<niko> jussi01: mdz have no email for the moment
<mdz> jussi01, niko, I did /msg nickserv set email ... but I never got an email at that address to confirm
<jussi01> mdz: sounds like a freenode problem. niko Pricey nalioth or other staff member should be able to help.
<jussi01> mdz: what was the exact command you issued (minus the email address)?
<mdz> jussi01, I just checked and it looks like it has arrived now, and was just delayed
<jussi01> oh, ok :)
<mdz> jussi01, should be verified now, can you confirm?
<jussi01> mdz: ok, I see it. you may want to /msg nickserv set hidemail on
<mdz> jussi01, good advice, thanks
<mdz> I didn't realize it would be published by default
<jussi01> mdz: ok, you are good to go.
<jussi01> could a staffer please give mdz an ubuntu member cloak ?
<jussi01> mdz: that should be actioned soon.
<mdz> jussi01, thanks!
<jussi01> mdz: any other issues just ask :)
<niko> done
<jussi01> ok, laters all
<niko> §ev
<Pricey> mdz: hidemail is set by default. Your email shouldn't be public.
#ubuntu-irc 2009-10-25
<rafael_carreras> Hi, i'm ubuntu member now and like to have a cloak
<rafael_carreras> https://launchpad.net/~rafael-carreras
<nalioth> rafael_carreras: your request will be acted upon within 24h  :)
<rafael_carreras> thanks a lot, nalioth
<nhandler> The description for ~ubuntu-irc-cloaks should probably be updated. The team is restricted, so people can not apply for membership to that team
<LjL> nhandler: uh, doesn't restricted just mean that *applications* need to be approved?
<LjL> to my knowledge, it's always been restricted
<jpds> LjL: No, it means noone can join the team unless an admin adds them.
<Pricey> LjL: what you described is 'moderated' iirc
<jpds> Yes.
<LjL> Pricey: well ok, why's it restricted then?
<Pricey> No idea.
<Pricey> I assume because hte process we have is that people come here and give us the launchpad url.
<nhandler> Which makes sense, since I do not believe people can send a message when they request to join a moderated team anymore
<LjL> nhandler: ah.
<LjL> because i remember they used to
<LjL> i certainly got messages in requests to join ubuntu-irc
<nhandler> LjL: When someone requests to join a moderated team, it simply sends an email to the team admins asking them to approve/deny the applicant. There is no place in the process for them to specify their freenode nick
<Pricey> launchpad profiles have a space for irc nick
<Pricey> so it could be done the other way i guess
<LjL> nhandler, when i was in the irc council, i got requests from people to join the ubuntu-irc team, and i really think i recall people could include a personalized comment in their request..
<LjL> i might remember wrong i suppose
<LjL> uhm i guess i do, i don't really see any comments looking at old mail
<nhandler> LjL: Yeah, I just tested on staging.launchpad.net. There is no place to specify a comment
#ubuntu-irc 2010-10-25
<SergioMeneses> Greetings all, I need help with this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Cloaks
<rww> SergioMeneses: What's up?
<SergioMeneses> hi rww
<SergioMeneses> rww, i'm ubuntu member
<SergioMeneses> I've heard of Cloaks
<rww> SergioMeneses: Ah, you want an ubuntu/member/ cloak? Can you link to your Launchpad page, please?
<SergioMeneses> Can you help?
<SergioMeneses> rww, oks
<SergioMeneses> rww, https://launchpad.net/~sergiomeneses
<rww> jussi, topyli, Pici, tsimpson (or ts2): ubuntu/member/ cloak request from SergioMeneses ^^^
<rww> SergioMeneses: One of the people I just pinged has to be around and then go ask freenode about it, so it might take a little while. You've given all the information you need to give, though.
<SergioMeneses> rww, i see
<SergioMeneses> rww, oks don't worry... thanks
<Jewkonia> Hi ikonia
<m4v> !ops | jewkonia is harassing
<ubottu> jewkonia is harassing: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<niko> Jewkonia: leave this channel please
<Jewkonia> Oh fuck. Freenode staff!
<jpds> Righto.
#ubuntu-irc 2010-10-26
<pseudocube> Hey everybody
<rww> hi
<pseudocube> That took a little too long to figure out how to connect. :P
<pseudocube> Anyway... does anyone know where ubuntu's cursor file is located?
<rww> pseudocube: this channel's for operator issues in the Ubuntu namespace, and isn't a support channel. Try #ubuntu.
<pseudocube> Oh, sorry. I'll try there. Thank you!
<SergioMeneses> hi
<Pici> Howdy
<SergioMeneses> I need help with the Cloak
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Cloaks
<SergioMeneses> anyone can?
<Pici> SergioMeneses: Could you plesae link to your Launchpad Profile?
<SergioMeneses> Pici, yes https://launchpad.net/~sergiomeneses
<SergioMeneses> and thanks for answering
<Pici> SergioMeneses: Give me a moment to find a freenode staffer to turn it on.
<SergioMeneses> Pici, don't worry :D
<Pici> SergioMeneses: you're all set!
<SergioMeneses> Pici, yes... :D
<SergioMeneses> thanks so much
<Pici> You're welcome
<SergioMeneses> right back!!!
<erUSUL> So it happened ... ubuntu forked gnome... :(
<guntbert> erUSUL: ?
<m4v> it didn't, Ubuntu is going to use Unity instead of Gnome Shell, is not a fork.
#ubuntu-irc 2010-10-27
<JewJewKonia> Hello
<JewJewKonia> I am JewJewKonia
#ubuntu-irc 2010-10-28
<ubot4`> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-marketing ()
#ubuntu-irc 2010-10-30
<RedLateX> hey all
<bazhang> hi
<RedLateX> could you help me with something in ubuntu 10.10?
<bazhang> #ubuntu please
<rww> RedLateX: this is the channel for non-core Ubuntu channel operator stuff. Try #ubuntu for support.
<RedLateX> oh okay, sorry
<RedLateX> bye
#ubuntu-irc 2010-10-31
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-bots-team, pksadiq said: ubot2:  who is online?
<pksadiq> who
<pksadiq> anybody
<pksadiq> ?
<bazhang> pksadiq, who what?
<pksadiq> I mean anybody here?
<bazhang> pksadiq, 64 people
<pksadiq> bazhang: but a very few active
<bazhang> pksadiq, what did you need exactly
<pksadiq> bazhang: just I need to add some factoids, that's all
<bazhang> pksadiq, you can submit them
<bazhang> !usage > pksadiq
<ubottu> pksadiq, please see my private message
<pksadiq> that's " How to use, not "how to teach"
<bazhang> pksadiq, how to teach what
<pksadiq> how to add a new factoid, that's what I need to know, but the site says "user must have the addeditors capability."
<bazhang> pksadiq, you can submit only. others decide if it is needed or not
<pksadiq> k, that's it, and so how long will it take accept a suggestion?
<bazhang> pksadiq, not clear, if it is needed then it will be accepted.
<pksadiq> k
<bazhang> !scope
<ubottu> We don't need factoids for *everything*, or ten factoids for the same thing ;)
<pksadiq> But it nice if ubottu acts excactly like a human ;)
<elky> Not really. It'd be nice if actual humans could give info without palming it off to a bot.
<rww> It'd be nice if ubottu became sentient and gave info so we could all go watch TV instead of #ubuntu.
<elky> hah
<nigelb> rww: that would make ops redudant too ;)
<bazhang> woo! vacation time!
<nigelb> hah
<elky> contrary to popular belief, we don't do it because we like it.
<nigelb> Alert, ubot4 seems to be out of buisness :)
<nigelb> jussi: ^^
<tsimpson> jpds: ^
<nigelb> tsimpson: oh, ubot4 is him too?
 * nigelb should write down somehere who controls which one
<tsimpson> nigelb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots :)
<nigelb> right, I should learn to read what's around :D
<diwic> Hi, I want to set up weekly IRC meetings in ubuntu-meeting. How do I know what time slots are available and how do I reserve one for my team?
<tsimpson> diwic: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Calendar
<diwic> tsimpson, that seems to be it, thanks!
<Marcus_Jah> any operator ?
<Marcus_Jah> me banned for #ubuntu-es for a operator without justification
<Marcus_Jah> because my ip is dynamic
<Marcus_Jah> y he said
<Marcus_Jah> that
<Marcus_Jah> i am another person
<Marcus_Jah> you can remove the ban? please :D
<m4v> You asked this before in #ubuntu-es-ops, you were ban evading, and you have quite a record of getting banned in u-es
<shani> Hello everyone
<topyli> hi shani
<shani> hey topyli
<shani> topyli : I just need a little help, can i ask you question regarding ubuntu cloak ?
<topyli> sure
<shani> topyli : I have gone through the wiki for ubuntu irc cloaks and i am member since 9-9-2006, so i cannot directly join the irc-ubuntu from launchpad, so who handle the membership on this irc channel, or what the correct procedure i am missing
<topyli> what's your launchpad page?
<shani> its https://launchpad.net/~paracha
<topyli> hrm. you're not a member of the ubuntu members team in launchpad
<shani> i see
<topyli> i wonder who should fix that :)
<shani> well i need to join the team right ?
<topyli> are you in fact an official ubuntu member?
<shani> well i am loco team member , not a cononical or official rep
<IdleOne> shani: have you ever applied for ubuntu membership?
<topyli> ah. you should apply for membership like so: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<shani> IdleOne : i guess i were a member in past days
<IdleOne> shani: I believe you will need to apply according to the link topily provided
<shani> but my loco team is not active since last 2 years and even the loco team webpage is dead.
<shani> IdleOne : thanks for the info
<topyli> shani: you don't need the loco
<topyli> but you should definitely revitalise it if you can! :)
<shani> i would, thanks for the help.
<topyli> no problem, good luck for your membership
<shani> ill try let see :)
<m4v> nice, Marcus_Jah is asking for a cloak in #freenode, he is El_Cat now
<jpds> Surely he should be El_Gato?
<m4v> thanks niko. I wasn't sure if you were looking at -es-ops :)
<m4v> jpds: he doesn't like following rules, I guess it applies to grammar/language rules as well :P
<shani> Hello, can any one view my wiki page and verify me thats it is formatted ok ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/shani
<charlie-tca> shani: removing the rule under each topic or heading would make it easier to read
<shani> charlie-tca : thanks for the feedback
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
#ubuntu-irc 2011-10-24
<bkerensa> any idea why ubuntulog is not staying in our channel? :) Was in there for weeks then timed out and never returned
<bkerensa> ;)
<jussi> bkerensa: please email to rt@ubuntu.com and ask for it to be put back. :)
<bkerensa> jussi: Yeah just opened a ticket
<bkerensa> :)
<Unit193> jussi: Quick PM?
<jussi> Unit193: Im here now, go for it.
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-se, arand said: !inteunity is <reply> Ubuntu 11.10 använder normalt sett GNOME 3 med skalet !unity. För att använda GNOME Shell istället, installera paketet "gnome-shell" och möjligtvis även "gnome-tweak-tool". För GNOME Fallback mode, som liknar GNOME 2, installera "gnome-panel". Båda paketen placerar alternativ i sessionsmenyn vid login.
<arand> Oh, sorry, didn't mean to forward it :(
<k1l_> i think this is what german looks like for not germans :)
<jussi> k1l_: Im pretty sure thats swedish
<k1l_> im sure its swedish.
<k1l_> i just ment the way the language looks like.
#ubuntu-irc 2011-10-25
<almoxarife> looking for a cloak?
<Tm_T> aw
<k1l> if you are already an ubuntu member please post your launchpad profile
<k1l> hmm
<Tm_T> k1l: already left (:
<k1l> yep, thats caused my hmm
<nik_> Hi!
<nik_> Can I invite ubottu to my Channel?
<Pici> nik_: What channel?
<topyli> nik_: is it an ubuntu channel? ubottu is for core ubuntu channels only, but there are others that might apply
<topyli> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<nik_> It isn't an Ubuntu Channel
<topyli> in that case, no :(
<nik_> ok.
<topyli> you can get the ubottu source and create your own clone
<nik_> Where can I find it?
<jussi> !botclone
<ubottu> ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html - to help out with ubottu development please join #ubuntu-bots-devel :)
<nik_> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
 * genii-around makes more coffee and contemplates signing up for Factoid Maintenance and Review, or possibly Documentation Review
<Pici> I shall reign again in my factoid fortress.
<h00k> I have 14 of those 17 emails to catch up on :(
<Pici> Me too.
<genii-around> h00k: The -irc mailing-list?
<h00k> genii-around: -community-council
<genii-around> Ah
<h00k> and
<h00k> -irc, apparently
<h00k> genii-around: ^
<genii-around> h00k: I'm not signed up for the community-council one but I do read all of the others. ( -irc , -ca , -announce, oneiric-changes, precise-changes )
<h00k> oh boy.
<h00k> -irc, yeah, I think that's where this thread lies
<h00k> yep.
<h00k> I want to help, or give input, but I'm not sure how or what would help.
<topyli> h00k: it would help if someone brought the thread back on topic :)
<topyli> we can have another thread for 'ircc sucks' or 'topyli sucks'. this is about the delegation
<pleia2> I tried :)
 * Fuchs hands topyli candy
<topyli> pleia2: i saw. thanks, hope it works
 * topyli heads to sauna
<pangolin> ftr I agree with topyli .... topyli does suck :P
<Myrtti> I hate all of you
<Myrtti> apart from elky and pleia2
<Myrtti> :-P
 * h00k sighs
<h00k> Myrtti:(
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I love you too
<topyli> everybody loves Myrtti, she just loves you back a bit differently
<Unit193> With the little /abr ;)
<Myrtti> no, I prefer irssi aliases, ie. /csrb :-P
#ubuntu-irc 2011-10-26
<Linuxephus> Can someone here explain how Ubottu works and what triggers it? Is it user controlled or scripted to "act" based upon keywords or situations?
<topyli> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-irc's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Linuxephus> topyli: Actually, I've been at several of those links for roughly five minutes or so after a private message was initiated. Thank you nonetheless though. By the way, the one question I have remaining that documentation doesn't answer; Does an "administrator" here have the ability to create a reply through Ubottu?
<topyli> yes. and if a non-privileged user tries to, it triggers a notification in #ubuntu-ops so that an operator may add it
<Linuxephus> Right, I thought as much after recieving a rather unique reply from Ubottu that I as of yet couldn't find in it's average "scripting". Suffice it to say it was "just too human".
<topyli> yes we're all fearfully awaiting the day she becomes sentient
<Tm_T> topyli: oh, so you don't know^W^W^W^W^W
 * Tm_T hides
<Linuxephus> Artificial intelligence with an occasional "helping hand" from the one who administers to "here".
 * Linuxephus hides in the opposite direction.
<ubottu> Tm_T: *wink*
<Tm_T> wonk!
 * genii-around prepares a large pot of coffee 
<genii-around> I might end up drinking the whole thing by the time I finish reading the entirety of "New roles in the Ubuntu IRC team" ....
#ubuntu-irc 2011-10-27
<grendal-prime> hello
<Myrtti> hi
<grendal-prime> anybody home?
<grendal-prime> hi
<grendal-prime> so...so far tonight..it has not been fun
<grendal-prime> Myrtti, you know why im here
<grendal-prime> the earthquake thing?
<Myrtti> brb
<grendal-prime> k
<grendal-prime> take your time
<Myrtti> right
<grendal-prime> sooo have i already talked to you tonight under some other nic..or...are you really not knowing why im here?
<Myrtti> no, actually I don't know why you are here, unless you're after a Ubuntu member cloak, or you've got some issues you'd like to be catalyzed with the Local Community IRC channel ops. Since your issue seems to be about #ubuntu guidelines, then it's not an issue of this channel, rather of #ubuntu-ops
<grendal-prime> now ...just curiouse..how did you know that?
<grendal-prime> because it would save time if you where someone i was talking to earlyer
<Myrtti> no, I'm not someone you talked with earlier, because I just woke up.
<grendal-prime> because im really not wanting to be a pain but
<grendal-prime> ok
<Myrtti> if you want to discuss the #ubuntu earthquake issue further, please take it to #ubuntu-ops - this is not the channel for it
<grendal-prime> and...ok..ill just believe that..even though everything i have had happen tonight is really bizaar
<grendal-prime> again..i just ...they really dont want to talk to me anymore
<grendal-prime> nor can i even try and help anyone there.
<grendal-prime> it just is..well bad
<grendal-prime> but
<grendal-prime> here is the thing...
<grendal-prime> seriuosly...i asked one thing...if anyone in california had experienced a earthquake
<grendal-prime> i gottold to take it somewhere else
<Myrtti> ok, this is me being really polite
<grendal-prime> ok
<Myrtti> could you please take it to #ubuntu-ops, because here you are only venting and your issue isn't going to be solved
<grendal-prime> they wont talk to me..i am seriosly going to talk to the fcc and they said it was your issue then
<grendal-prime> sucis
<grendal-prime> sucks
<grendal-prime> anyway..you need to know a few things..
<Myrtti> how do you know they won't talk to you?
<bkerensa> grendal-prime: #Ubuntu-Ops would be the appropriate channel and they could discuss this with you
<grendal-prime> i tried that
<grendal-prime> hold on let me get logs
<Myrtti> don't bother
<bkerensa> Hmm? I'm in #Ubuntu-Ops and have not seen you join
<Myrtti> I've got them
<grendal-prime> ok well basically i was told to come here
<Myrtti> er, that's not what my logs say
<grendal-prime> look im really sorry..hu?
<grendal-prime> hold on
<Myrtti> I can see you being told to go to #freenode
<Myrtti> which you did
<grendal-prime> <bkerensa> If you would like to debate this I'm not the one however you can address your concern in #Ubuntu-IRC or #Ubuntu-Ops and additionally can raise this with #Freenode which runs the network
<grendal-prime> ive been everywere
<bkerensa> Myrtti: Actually I did accidentally say -IRC (Its nearly 3am so I'm tired)
<bkerensa> my error
<grendal-prime> sorry
<grendal-prime> didnt mean to keep you up
<grendal-prime> honesty dude
<bkerensa> grendal-prime: #Ubuntu-Ops has the ircops team and they are better equipped to discuss IRC Policies and such matters
<Myrtti> er, no.
<bkerensa> grendal-prime: I'm up by my own choice no need to apologize
<grendal-prime> ok
<grendal-prime> me 2
<grendal-prime> well on call
<grendal-prime> but i digress
<Myrtti> #ubuntu-ops is the channel for the issues in core channels, such as #ubuntu, to be solved
<grendal-prime> hey guys
<grendal-prime> i can nip this in the bud
<Myrtti> and while it has it's share of IRCops, the people who run freenode, in it, it's not their channel
<grendal-prime> i dont want to be a pain in the ass.
<grendal-prime> seriously..
<grendal-prime> can we just deal with this here....
<Myrtti> the other ops of #ubuntu are watching mainly #ubuntu-ops
<Myrtti> if you want the issue to be properly dealt with, then join there
<grendal-prime> they dont aparently like me'
<grendal-prime> i have a solution
<Myrtti> AND even if the issue would be dealt here, it would be dealt with by the SAME PEOPLE
<Myrtti> but as of now you've been dealing with only one person
<Myrtti> so again, I ask you kindly, please join #ubuntu-ops to discuss it.
<grendal-prime> i had a feeling that was the case..buuut...sometimes just being in the right place...does the trick?
<Myrtti> no.
<elky> Myrtti, he's already been there, by the way, after being muted in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> elky: yes, I know.
<grendal-prime> who are you?
<grendal-prime> i mean aka wise?
<Myrtti> grendal-prime: who are you asking
<elky> Earthquakes are not really the topic to deal with, and if they were, we'd probably care about the ones that actually killed people, such as the one in turkey
<grendal-prime> elky
<grendal-prime> i asked
<grendal-prime> that was it
<elky> Why does it matter?
<grendal-prime> ive been in situations where it mattered
<grendal-prime> live or death
<grendal-prime> look
<elky> If you were, you'd not be on IRC.
<grendal-prime> i was
<popey> This is a pointless waste of everyones time.
<popey> In my humble opinion.
<grendal-prime> no its not
<grendal-prime> thats right
<grendal-prime> for you
<grendal-prime> simple solution
<popey> There is no problem to solve.
<grendal-prime> registerd channel...disaster
<elky> A 5.2 quake is extremely rarely a life of death situation.
<grendal-prime> all ops informed.. if it comes up...#disaster
<elky> or whatever the californian one was.
<bkerensa> =o
<elky> ok we'll keep that in mind. Can we return to the regularly scheduled programming for *our* channels now?
<grendal-prime> you guys..you are thinking backawards on this
<elky> No. I live in an earthquake area. You're being silly.
<grendal-prime> no i am not
<Myrtti> if IRC had any FCC mandated job to inform IRC users about disasters around the world, it would probably be done as wallops messages in distinct servers
<grendal-prime> its not a mandadte..dude...its a simple channel
<grendal-prime> and some basic training
<Myrtti> btw, there is a governmental body in Finland that requires emergency messages that involve Finns to be broadcast in Finnish radio and tv
<grendal-prime> what is the problem with this
<k1l> sry but i dont see a single point to ubuntu in this earthquake story
<Myrtti> would you like your emergency channel to have emergency information that there is a bear roaming in Tampere and the people are adviced to stay indoors?
<jpds> Dude, what does Ubuntu have to do about this?
<grendal-prime> just a general place to share info that is focused on disaster
<popey> We're out of coffee! Quick! Join #disaster!
<grendal-prime> thing about what i costs and what it could do.
<Myrtti> grendal-prime: great, start that channel.
<grendal-prime> you want ME to bot it?
<jpds> grendal-prime: You're the one suggesting it.
<Myrtti> please don't advertise it in our channels though, Ubuntu channels shrug on advertising
<k1l> there are thousands of channel in this irc network and you choose a supportchannel to talk about a earthquake. when you were pointed to a more related offtopic channel you get rude. sry but the mistake is not on the others
<grendal-prime> dude
<grendal-prime> i was in the cahnnel just joined..
<elky> grendal-prime, if you really want to deal with disaster stuff, google for ushahidi
<grendal-prime> and wham thought i was in an earthquake
<bkerensa> =o
<grendal-prime> i asked if anyone else flet it. and got told to take it else where
<elky> it's an open source crowdsourcing coordination system. it's a *far* more appropriate place for you to panic in
<grendal-prime> not...#earthquake
<k1l> grendal-prime: did you get banned or muted or whatever for the one line about the earthquake?
<grendal-prime> it escalted
<k1l> or about the rudeness and the story after the line
<grendal-prime> im sure its all logged
<elky> grendal-prime, I'm trying to help you here. There's 500 dead turks and I don't see their compatriots here demanding attention from us. Go look up ushahidi
<k1l> grendal-prime: so stop talking about earthquake and start thinking on your behaviour.
<bkerensa> grendal-prime: You can always develop a crowdsource app of your own and make a PPA... Make a indicator even that people can install and it will blink when a earthquake occurs
<grendal-prime> i was trying to get info..the person that told me to leave i had no idea who they were others where talking to me i told them to shut up
<grendal-prime> grrr
<elky> I'm telling you to stop now. I've given you alternatives. I've categorically expressed that you are in the wrong place to be talking about this.
<grendal-prime> you guys are really not interested in any way of supprting an emergency broadcast channel?
<grendal-prime> because here is what im thinking
<Myrtti> I live in Finland
<grendal-prime> ok
<Myrtti> our earthquakes are on the magnitude of 2.0 Richter
<grendal-prime> does that matter in some what
<Myrtti> if even that
<elky> grendal-prime, you're not even interested in listening to our advice. THERE IS SUCH  A THING ALREADY
<grendal-prime> way?
<Myrtti> I'm not interested in earthquakes, they do not happen.
<grendal-prime> one happendd in turky
<Myrtti> grendal-prime: it doesn't threaten my life
<elky> Yes. And I'm sure the ushahidi people are working on it
<grendal-prime> and so...everthing that happens here is ...you?
<Myrtti> grendal-prime: I'm trying to explain to you that I have no interest in the earthquake in Turkey or Sacramento enough to warrant inventing a new wheel you are suggesting
<Myrtti> grendal-prime: ushahidi is enough if I ever encounter a disaster bad enough
<Myrtti> grendal-prime: however, no matter what natural disaster I end up in, it has nothing to do with Ubuntu
<topyli> i wouldn't be so sure! :)
<elky> grendal-prime, listen closely. The ubuntu channels are the wrong place to discuss this. There is already a big international community that makes ushahidi. It's worked for haiti, christchurch, japan and others. Please, go help them.
<elky> I'm going to count to 10 and I'm going to unmute you. You're not going to continue at all, and rather you're going to leave politely and go seek out ushahidi.
<grendal-prime> hellow?
<jpds> 25
<grendal-prime> sorry went to sleep
<grendal-prime> is freenode in the us?
<ikonia> ask in #freenode
<Mkaysi> 14 servers in Europe, 9 in the US according to http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
#ubuntu-irc 2011-10-28
<Unit193> !chanserv.py is <reply>chanserv.py is a ChanServ helper script for XChat | https://github.com/seveas/chanserv.py
<Unit193> It's pointing at !xchat and that didn't exist
<Madpilot> odd, there used to be an xchat tell, I'm pretty sure
<Madpilot> !xchat is <alias>irc
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Madpilot
<Madpilot> there
<Madpilot> !xchat
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Madpilot> that'll do
<Unit193> Well, that works for me
<Unit193> Though toxin has some great info too
<Madpilot> toxin?
<Unit193> http://toxin.jottit.com/xchat but it's not needed
<ubot2> CasperN called the ops in #ubuntu-se ()
<EuzkoArima> Hi, I was approved as Ubuntu Member last October 21th and I like to use an irc cloack like ubuntu/member/EuzkoArima
<EuzkoArima> This is the right place where to ask for it, doesn't it
<Unit193> Link to your launchpad account please?
<EuzkoArima> My Launchpad URL : https://launchpad.net/~euzkoarima
<Unit193> IRCC: EuzkoArima would like a member cloak - https://launchpad.net/~euzkoarima (he's joined)
<elky> niko, hi
<niko> congrats Unit193
<pangolin> errr what?
<Unit193> niko: Uhh... Not me.
<elky> wait what what what
<pangolin> lol
<Unit193> I'm not a member yet
<niko> this is why i should sleap
<elky> hehe, niko euzkoarima would like a member cloak
<EuzkoArima> yep
<niko> now, mv $bed
<elky> thanks niko, sleep well
<LjL> niko: goodnight
#ubuntu-irc 2011-10-29
<nothingspecial> Hi, forgive my hazy memory but is this where someone would ask for a ubuntu members cloak?
<nothingspecial> I have just found out that it is. Never mind. Carry on ladies and gentlemen.
<em> Hey popey are you here?
<pycoderf> does anyone know what causes this error: "ath5k could not wake the mac chip"
<oldos2er> Hi. I'd like an ubuntu members cloak, please. https://launchpad.net/~lagnappe
<oldos2er> hi. i would like an ubuntu members cloak please. https://launchpad.net/~lagnappe
<oldos2er> hi, here to ask for an ubuntu members cloak https://launchpad.net/~lagnappe
<pangolin> IRCC oldos2er would like a member cloak. Congrats on membership oldos2er!.
<oldos2er> thanks!  :)
<pangolin> Hopefully one of the Group Contacts is awake and it won't be too long.
<oldos2er> i'm trying to be patient, lol
<oldos2er> hi, here to ask for an ubuntu members cloak  https://launchpad.net/~lagnappe
<pangolin> oldos2er: There is no need to repeat your request, when the IRCC members become active they will see it.
<oldos2er> thanks pangolin. bodhizazen told me i should be 'politely persistent'
<pangolin> well, yeah but there is no activity in this channel currently so the request is still visible.
<oldos2er> ok
<pangolin> We can try one more thing...
<pangolin> jussi topyli elky You nice folks awake :)
<Unit193> Shoul he identify?
<Unit193> I need a D
<pangolin> indeed
<oldos2er> sorry, a D? what?
<pangolin> oldos2er: you will need to be identified to nickserv
<oldos2er> my nick is registered to nickserv
<pangolin> yes but you also need to /msg nickserv identify PASWORD
<pangolin> PASSWORD*
<oldos2er> ok
<oldos2er> sorry to be repititious, but i'd like an ubuntu members cloak please.
<oldos2er> https://launchpad.net/~lagnappe
#ubuntu-irc 2011-10-30
<oldos2er> will try this one more time today. i would like an ubuntu members cloak please. https://launchpad.net/~lagnappe
<Myrtti> jussi: ^
<jussi> Myrtti: oldos2er, as much as I would like to, I am on the phone right at this sec without LP passwords available.
<oldos2er> ok. i'll probably come bug you guys some more tomorrow.
<jussi> staff can cloak him at will, but if you do, please ping me when its done
<jussi> need to double check he was identified also.
<Unit193> Yep, he was
<jussi> ahh good.
<Unit193> (Well, so says identify-msg)
<jussi> this client is still missing several features :(
<Unit193> Eh, it's quassel, can't expect much ;)
<jussi> Unit193: quasseldroid to be exact
 * jussi slaps Unit193 :P
 * Unit193 may have deserved that one
<jussi> hehe
<Myrtti> he was identified as he had unaffiliated cloak on
<vibhav> Why Is Ubottu not present in Ubuntu-in?
<vibhav> perl ./voteBot.pl
<vibhav> eep
<vibhav> Shall I repeat the question?
<LjL> vibhav, loco channels don't have ubottu, they're supposed to get their own bot or ask for ubot2 or ubot3 or whatever
<elky> i think they're lubotus now, which isn't going to be confusing /at all
<jussi> lubotu2 is present in #ubuntu-in - as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<lubotu2> jussi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jussi> oh shush you silly bot
<jussi> AlanBell: ping
<jussi> AlanBell: this is an action item from way back at uds-m, but I wondered if you ever followed up on it?  * [AlanBell] Talk to Rick Spencer to investigate creating a quickly template to deply a bot development environment
<jussi> AlanBell: it could be a nice addition to whatever fix bug 489079 gets.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 489079 in Ubuntu IRC Bots "No guide available for setting up an ubottu clone" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/489079
<AlanBell> jussi: ended up not doing it in quickly because I found the debian bot already mostly written
<jussi> AlanBell: yes, but this isnt about meetingology, its about creating a quickly template so the bot can be deployed easily, so that people dont have to go set it all up by hand iirc
<AlanBell> yeah, I get that jussi, just explaining why I didn't do it :)
<AlanBell> won't help with deployment
<AlanBell> the idea was to create a framework plugin
<jussi> oh
<jussi> right.
<jussi> I was thinking more of a script style thing that asks you questions then deploys the bot
<jussi> with all the plugins loaded you asked for
<oldos2er> hello, i'd like an ubuntu members cloak please. https://launchpad.net/~lagnappe
<jussi> oldos2er: ahh, got me at a much better time
<jussi> could a staffer please cloak oldos2er with an ubuntu/member cloak
<oldos2er> that's a good sign, i hope  :)
<jussi> oldos2er: please stick around until its done if possible
<oldos2er> ok
<jussi> oldos2er: Ive prodded staff both here and elsewhere, so I hope they get to you soon
<oldos2er> ok, thank you. i'll hang around for a bit.
<AlanBell> jussi: that would be cool, but it wouldn't be a quickly template
<AlanBell> emma: hi
<Tm_T> hi all
<Unit193> Howdy Tm_T
<Tm_T> so, whoever stole all the snow, please do the right thing and return them here, thanks
<Unit193> And if you have some to spare, I'd love some here
<oldos2er> still here waiting on an ubuntu member's cloak
<pangolin> oldos2er: the ircc is in a meeting right now but there is a staff member who is also active in that meeting. another 30 minutes or so and hopefully you will finally get your cloak :)
<jussi> hrm, staffer already said he would take care of it. strange.
<Tm_T> aww
<pangolin> so, ircc and nhandler, think oldos2er can get a cloak now :)
<jussi> Ive already acked, so hopefully its only nhandler
<oldos2er> pangolin, ok, thanks.
<nothingspecial> hi oldos2er :)
<oldos2er> hi, nothingspecial
<jussi> congrats oldos2er!!!
<jussi> :D
<nothingspecial> hang on oldos2er
<nothingspecial> give me a mo
<jussi> [21:59:51] --> oldos2er (~ann@ubuntu/member/oldos2er) has joined #ubuntu-irc
<oldos2er> i'm hangin'   :)
<nothingspecial> ok
<pangolin> wooohoooooooooooo
<pangolin> congrats oldos2er :)
<pangolin> less than 48 hours wait.
<pangolin> hehe
<oldos2er> sweet!
<oldos2er> thanks everyone
<oldos2er> is there anything special i need to do to maintain the cloak? using irssi
<nothingspecial> oldos2er, now
<nothingspecial> no
<oldos2er> ok
<Tm_T> well, except identify on join
<oldos2er> yes, i think i have it set to auto indentify
<nothingspecial> oldos2er, join the channel :)
<oldos2er> i will. thanks again everyone
<Tm_T> good night
 * popey tucks Tm_T into bed
<bkerensa> popey: On another note do you have a command list for meetingology?
<popey> its not my bot, no
#ubuntu-irc 2012-10-22
<Mathias> i saw #ubuntu-nordic was dead, could i try to get it up again? :)
#ubuntu-irc 2012-10-23
<Mathias> no answers, weird
<JoseeAntonioR> Mathias: I think you need to talk to the LoCo Council first, to see if that's an idea that would continue, as something similar has brought some probs for Spanish talking LoCos
<Mathias> ok
<Mathias> i'll do that later
<JoseeAntonioR> !lococouncil | Mathias: sure, this may help:
<ubottu> Mathias: sure, this may help:: The Loco Council is huats, czajkowski, itnet7, SergioMeneses, coolbhavi, and effiejayx - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<kaziweb> Can any one help me on ---> I always see this one "(~mmrazik@cst-prg-55-5.cust.vodafone.cz)" sitting in our #ubuntu-qa. is he harmful? or should we ban or kick?
<jussi> kaziweb: does he say anything ? people idle in channels for a lot of reasons, not harmful if he isnt actively annoying the channel
<kaziweb> jussi: he is not saying anything.
<IdleOne> Do you have reason to believe they are doing something wrong?
<jussi> kaziweb: I sit in a lot of channels and rarely/never say anything. nothing wrong with that
<IdleOne> me too
<kaziweb> Ok then it is fine. I just asked it to be confirmed as the he has a long address.
<kaziweb> Jussi: And he arrive with several different addresses.
<kaziweb> you can check in #ubuntu-qa
<pleia2> kaziweb: that address juts means they're using vodaphone in switzerland
<pleia2> probably a mobile connection
<pleia2> (not sure it's much longer than most ISP addresses :))
<jussi> cz? czech republic pleia2 iirc (ch is switzerland) ;)
<pleia2> ah, right :)
<pleia2> to many cs!
<kaziweb> Pleia2: I've no problem if it is not harmful. I just thought if he is hacker or using our #ubuntu-qa for bad purpose!! same person using too many cs!!
<kaziweb> Pleia2: Ok I found him. No problem. He is from Canonical. Sorry for the inconvenience.
<IdleOne> oh, if he is from Canonical, ban him now :)
<IdleOne> lol
<smartboyhw> lol
<Pici> Yeah, those Canonicalers should be writing their code right the first time, no need for QA
<kaziweb> I'm confused!!
<Pici> kaziweb: we're just joking around.
<kaziweb> haha ok.
<kaziweb> In fact I did it once!! But does't work. He is so powerful. haha
<Myrtti> ok
#ubuntu-irc 2012-10-24
<fego> Pici: hi,
<fego> Pici: are you available for a short query ?
<genii-around> If anyone's around with +o in #ubuntu-classroom: "<ailo> Hello. I'm supposed to represent Ubuntu Studio, but it seems I'm not able to send to the channel, right?" from -chat. philballew is +o there but seems afk
<genii-around> Possibly even some IRCC member with access, etc
<Fuchs> the channel is currently +m, one could remove that, but as far as I remember it, this is done via the meeting bot on purpose, so I'd rather have someone with bot access doing it the clean way
<genii-around> OK. He is now starting the talk in -chat for now since time is going by
<Pici> genii-around: *!*@ubuntu/member/*    +Aiotv
<genii-around> I opped and copy-pasted the #ubuntu-classroom-chat session into #ubuntu-classroom for the logs. But the problem: I was in a hurry to finish before the session ended and all the entries are attributed to me instead of the original people who said them ( I only managed to copy the column with the content by mistake ). Is there some way to rectify this in the logs or is it permanent now?
 * genii-around wanders back to work
<AlanBell> hi genii-around
<AlanBell> hmm, looks like JoseeAntonioR and the classroom team were not expecting that session or something
<genii-around> Hi AlanBell. So it would not have been logged anyhow or such?
<AlanBell> well it will be logged, not sure they are reformatting logs any more
<AlanBell> just classbot wasn't aware of the session
<AlanBell> plus it seems there was nobody in -classroom-backstage to fix stuff
<genii-around> Ah, OK
<JoseeAntonioR> yes, philballew was there but didn't tell me nothing. I'm very sorry about it, looks like the calendar didn't update in time
#ubuntu-irc 2012-10-25
<bobweaver> Is there a command for the bot for Ubuntu advantage ?
<JoseeAntonioR> bobweaver: what do you mean? which of the bots
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, you mean, a factoid?
<bobweaver> JoseeAntonioR,  Yeah the supybot factoid bot
<JoseeAntonioR> that's my dear friend, ubottu
<JoseeAntonioR> let me check
<JoseeAntonioR> bobweaver: nope, none
<bobweaver> Thanks JoseeAntonioR  ! :)
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
<bobweaver> JoseeAntonioR,  maybe..  could be..  a good idea ?
<bobweaver> anyways I will now leave this channel for support reasons thanks for that awesome and fast response JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> bobweaver: you can suggest a factoid by doing "ubottu: !advantage is <reply>here you put what it means" without quotes, for example
<JoseeAntonioR> bobweaver: you can idle here, the no-idle policy is in -ops
<bobweaver> Oh
<bobweaver> I did not know that
<bobweaver> well in that case ...
<bobweaver> JoseeAntonioR,  you think that Ubuntu Advantage thingy in supybot is good idea ?
<JoseeAntonioR> not sure about that, should ask the IRCC about ^
 * bobweaver is scared to go to the dark channel of IRCC j/k IDK what that is . could you explain 
<JoseeAntonioR> IRC Council, just ask here
<JoseeAntonioR> they were already highlighted when you typed the letters I R C C together
<bobweaver> Oh I see. I am still getting started with the infrastructure of the community and canonical teams
<JoseeAntonioR> oh :)
<bobweaver> I hope to set that correct @ UDS
<JoseeAntonioR> for sure ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, I need to finish packing, if you need anything just ask :)
<bobweaver> cool cya there I guess :)
<bobweaver> can you see that ?
<JoseeAntonioR> bobweaver: what?
<bobweaver> how to msg bot with out getting message screen
<bobweaver> I will take screenshot
<JoseeAntonioR> what do you mean?
<JoseeAntonioR> bobweaver: you can do /msg ubottu !factoid to test it, just you will see the output
<bobweaver> JoseeAntonioR,  http://imagebin.org/233179           see how it shows up on screen do I only see that ?
<JoseeAntonioR> bobweaver: that's because you did /msg, and those are private messages
<bobweaver> so I am the only one that see's that ?
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<bobweaver> it is hard to scroll through all the names to open a new dialog, well now I know how to do that thanks. Have fun packing . :)
<bobweaver> xchat ^^
<cjohnston> tsimpson: ping
<IdleOne> cjohnston: anything someone else might be able to help with?
<IdleOne> I'm guessing bot related
<cjohnston> IdleOne: ya.. questions about the UDS bots
<IdleOne> ah, then you probably need one of them.
<cjohnston> tsimpson or jussi, or anyone else who knows about the UDS bot.. Spads is looking for some help
 * Spads waves
<tsimpson> Spads: hello
<Spads> tsimpson: hello!
<tsimpson> Spads: what can I help you with?
<Spads> tsimpson: I need to speak with the person who runs udsbotu
<Spads> so i can test the 5 minute warning alarms on the UDS track room machines
<tsimpson> yeah, that's me
<Spads> cool
<Spads> Well then, could we get a test bot running on #ubuntu-uds-b3-m1 for a few days?  Maybe set it up to shout every few minutes?
<Spads> It needs to show up for us as :udsbotu!~udsbotu@ubuntu/bot/udsbotu
<tsimpson> Spads: it will show up as udsbotu!tsimpson@ubuntu/bot/udsbotu we have an identd running now
<tsimpson> Spads: the real warning messages come from parsing the iCal feed, but I can get the bot to repeat a message every few minutes
<Spads> okay well
<Spads> we used the Mr T session manager
<Spads> which you wrote
<tsimpson> yeah, I remember that one :)
<Spads>     if word[0] != ":udsbotu!~udsbotu@ubuntu/bot/udsbotu":
<Spads>         return
<Spads>     if "5 minutes left in this session!" in word_eol[0]:
<Spads>         xchat.command("EXEC python %r --warning" % MR_T)
<Spads>     elif "This session has ended." in word_eol[0]:
<Spads>         xchat.command("EXEC python %r --end" % MR_T)
<Spads> I've replaced the images
<tsimpson> Spads: you could just replace the first if with: if not word[0].endswith("@ubuntu/bot/udsbotu"):
<Spads> ok
<tsimpson> and I can get the bot to repeat the two trigger phrases at certain intervals
<tsimpson> just let me know how often you want them to trigger
<Spads> for now let's do ten minutes
<philballew> Can someone give Cheri703  voice for the classroom session going no now please
<IdleOne> done
#ubuntu-irc 2012-10-26
<ardchoille> Can someone do something about Dreadtower in #ubuntu? They are changing nicks every 15 mins or so and it's quite annoying.
<ardchoille> I tried a polite PM but I guess I was ignored
<AlanBell> IRC on air session starting shortly in #ubuntu-classroom-chat and http://ubuntuonair.com/
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-classroom-chat, JoseeAntonioR said: ubot2: !cake is <reply>yummy
<IdleOne> !cake
<JoseeAntonioR> ubot2: !cake
<ubot2> Factoid 'cake' not found
<JoseeAntonioR> :(
<lubotu1> In lubotu1, bkerensa said: !nexus7 is Ubuntu can be installed on a Nexus 7 tablet. The installation tutorial can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
<IdleOne> !nexus7 is Ubuntu can be installed on a Nexus 7 tablet. The installation tutorial can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
<ubottu> But nexus7 already means something else!
<IdleOne> !nexus7
<ubottu> nexus7 is Ubuntu can be installed on a Nexus 7 tablet. The installation tutorial can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
<IdleOne> !no nexus7 is <reply>Ubuntu can be installed on a Nexus 7 tablet. The installation tutorial can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
#ubuntu-irc 2012-10-28
<IdleOne> What are the UDS-R channels?
<cjohnston> tsimpson: ping
<cjohnston> jussi: ping
<Spads> cjohnston: IdleOne was asking about the channels earlier, too
<cjohnston> what about them
<Spads> 13:32 <IdleOne> What are the UDS-R channels?
<IdleOne> yeah, what are they and why doesn't summit.u.c show them anywhere?
<cjohnston> it does
<IdleOne> I didn't see them at all
<IdleOne> I wasn't fully awake either
<cjohnston> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/2012-10-29/
<IdleOne> yeah, I still don't see it
<Spads> IdleOne: mouse over the speech-bubble-and-plus icons
<IdleOne> ah, I see
<IdleOne> thanks
<IdleOne> all this fancy tech is awesome. Things should be more visible :/
<cjohnston> We don't have room to put every bit of info everywhere
<AlanBell> IRCC meeting in 5 minutes
<Spads> Where?
<Unit193> #ubuntu-meeting
<Spads> ta
<Spads> tsimpson: jussi: udsbotu is still in test mode in #ubuntu-uds-b3-m1 so it'd be great if it could be moved to the live schedule instead.
<IdleOne> hey Spads sorry to bother you. is there no audio feed for the keynote address?
<Spads> I'm afraid I don't know what that means
<Spads> oh sorry
<Spads> I think there is
 * Spads misread
<IdleOne> on the schedule there is no speaker
<Spads> That is probably a question for the folks in charge of the summit
<Spads> I'm just running wires here ☺
<IdleOne> well thank goodness someone is :)
#ubuntu-irc 2013-10-21
<yowl> I can't log into ubuntu, it gives me a error about power management configurations being incorrect. I had another weird error before this. Can someone please help
<yowl> anyone here?
<Unit193> yowl: Might want to /join #ubuntu
<Unit193> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<yowl> I am trying there, doesnt seem like anyone can help there
<Unit193> Just give it a bit, and please don't crosspost.
<blackshirt> hello, some one help me
#ubuntu-irc 2013-10-24
<TheLordOfTime> any IRCC individual around?
#ubuntu-irc 2013-10-25
<Tm_T> TheLordOfTime: hi?
<TheLordOfTime> Tm_T: was looking for someone on IRCC (or Ubuntu group contacts) to approve a cloak revision to my ubuntu/member cloak, in case staff decided to complain when I ask them to change the last part of it, but of course i wasn't here at 2AM so...
<TheLordOfTime> if anyone on IRCC is alive right now and can approve it that'd be great, if staff ask.  (change cloak from ubuntu/member/thelordoftime -> ubuntu/member/teward )
<topyli> TheLordOfTime: gladly approving! consistant with launchpad
<TheLordOfTime> yep
<TheLordOfTime> niko: ^
<TheLordOfTime> since you are already alive in priv :P
<TheLordOfTime> topyli: can't guarantee my primary nick will change, can't change my ZNC settings from my phone but meh
<TheLordOfTime> the cloak will be consistent though :p
<TheLordOfTime> thanks niko for the cloak change ;)
<TheLordOfTime> and thanks, topyli, for the approval :)
<topyli> cheers :)
<TheLordOfTime> (sorry about the slow "thank you" had to futz with my bots to fix the identification of who i am to it xD)
<topyli> oh well, took us days to approve the thing, so you don't come off as too slow at all :)
<TheLordOfTime> heh
<TheLordOfTime> only took 24 hours...
<TheLordOfTime> although i didn't get the full request in until today :P
<TheLordOfTime> (just happened to be bad timing that no IRCC individual was around to hear the request yesterday when i was seeking it)
#ubuntu-irc 2013-10-26
<sruz25> is there newest firefox in ubuntu 12.04? Or does it have only security updates?
<sruz25> already answered elsewhere
#ubuntu-irc 2013-10-27
<Guest1099> Why am i unable to send messages to the ubuntu channel?
<Guest1099>  am using webchat freenode.net and i am authenticated with freenode
<Guest1099> Someone here?
<LjL> Guest1099, try leaving #ubuntu and joining again
<Guest1099> 19:48] == Cannot send to channel: #ubuntu
<LjL> let me see then
<Guest1099> tried to rejoin
<LjL> Guest1099: i restarted the bots that take care of webchat users, please try parting/joining once more
<Guest1099> Seems to work, thanks LjL
<LjL> Eagleman7: oh, don't change nicknames while connected to #ubuntu from the webchat, though, that will make you muted again
#ubuntu-irc 2014-10-20
<TheClitCommander> rww, whats up
<MooDoo> hello all
<popey> who do I need to speak to about letting freenode know that there's 200+ people trying to connect from the same IP?
<popey> We're having a sprint and I think we're all on 38.127.166.10 and some people aren't able to connect
<Tm_T> popey: poke whoever have + in #freenode if nothing else helps
<MooDoo> popey: I've just spoken to myrtti in -uk she's prodded people
<Tm_T> excellent
<popey> thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2014-10-21
<yrref> 你 好
<yrref> :P
<DJones> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<yrref> :-D
#ubuntu-irc 2014-10-22
<MooDoo> morning all
<Frogs-Hair> Hello , I would like to make a cloak request and have  my launchpad page link handy .
<genii> Frogs-Hair: I think you need instead #freenode
<Fuchs> unlikely,
<Fuchs> if he is an ubuntu member, which I assume he implies with having his launchpad page handy, he is perfectly right here :)
<genii> Fuchs: I defer to your greater wisdom, of course :)
<Unit193> Frogs-Hair: Can you link us to your LP page?
 * genii goes back to making coffee
<Frogs-Hair> LP: https://qastaging.launchpad.net/~detaill
<Fuchs> with a bit less staged all over the place: https://launchpad.net/~detaill   ;p
<Fuchs> now I wonder what happened to your previous cloak. Did you by accident lose your freenode account?
<Unit193> Information on frogshair (account frogshair): Last addr  : ~d-book@ubuntu/member/frogshair
<Fuchs> oh, or that
<Fuchs> you should group them together, then :)
<Fuchs> can you still access that other account of yours?
<Frogs-Hair> I had to create a new account when the sever was breached
<Fuchs> no, you only had ot change your password
<Fuchs> hence me asking: do you still have access to that old account of yours? (if not: why not)
<Frogs-Hair> No the password was changed , tested and never worked after the first time.
<rww> time to talk to #freenode, then
<Fuchs> that. And as soon as you managed to get your account back: if you want to keep the new nick as well, have them tell you about nickservs group :)
<Frogs-Hair> Already  did and nothing came of it.
<rww> Well, staff aren't fond of cloaking two accounts for one person, so try again.
<niko> Frogs-Hair: take a look at your email
<Frogs-Hair> I took a month to get a return email but I will try again.
<Fuchs> Frogs-Hair: there you have a member of staff
<Fuchs> Frogs-Hair: you can poke him directly, but it seems he already did a sendpass for you
<Fuchs> so check your e-mail inbox :)
<Fuchs> long time not read, niko. I guess you won't be at christelmas? :(
<niko> correct :)
<Fuchs> aww. Ah well.
<Frogs-Hair> Got it ! Thanks
<rww> !thatwaseasy
<rww> !next
#ubuntu-irc 2014-10-23
<Unit193> ubot/ubottu config for the new release: http://paste.openstack.org/show/QVFugqG7mBh6nVriCqa0
#ubuntu-irc 2014-10-24
<MooDoo> hello al
<Cyric> hi
<Cyric> i have one noob question on linux packages... I need some clarification there... in particular to the TAR.GZ packages
<Cyric> those are preinstalled version...so i just extract them in usr/local and that is it right?
<MosesEX> https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Acts+17%3A23-34
<MosesEX> !ops | repent https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Acts+17%3A23-34
<MosesEX> rww, nooo waaaa
<MosesEX> rww, https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Acts+17%3A23-34
<ubot5> MosesEX called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel ()
<ubot2> MosesEX called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel ()
<teward> when's the next IRC Council meeting...?
<rww> the next IRC Team meeting is November 19th
<teward> rww: thanks - the wiki page isn't updated hence my asking :0
<teward> :) *
<rww> if you plan on using this information somehow, I recommend letting ubuntu-irc@ know so people actually show up
<rww> yes, the wiki page is kind of unmaintained ;s
<teward> rww: indeed.  i'll email the list, probably.
<teward> AFTER I regenerate my ability to write coherently :P
<rww> out of interest, what's up?
<teward> rww: look up at who you sniped, and see where else they showed up - idea: a shared "global bans" channel where known multichannel spammers who have no other goal than to disrupt can be banned in, which would then trickle down to all the related channels which have a $j ban which refers back to the 'global bans' channel - see https://blog.freenode.net/2014/06/new-extban-j/
<teward> granted, it's just an idea at this point
<rww> What's the actual lag time on $j taking effect? That blog post or something somewhere said it has one.
<teward> but judging by the volume of the channels and the rising frequency of cross-channel, wide-range spammers/disruptors I've seen...
<rww> like, when you ban in the channel it might not propagate to channels using $j immediately
<teward> rww: not certain, I'd have to poke #freenode
<rww> or test it :P
<rww> (i'm too lazy)
<teward> i'm just poking #freenode - CBA to test things
<lubotu3> MosesEX called the ops in #ubuntu-fi ()
<ubot5> MosesEX called the ops in #ubuntu-touch ()
<lubotu3> MosesEX called the ops in #ubuntu-fi ()
<ubot5> MosesEX called the ops in #ubuntu-touch ()
<ubot5> MosesEX called the ops in #ubuntu-touch ()
<rww> permissions to add bans would be interesting too
<rww> can't make it too restricted or people won't be around to set them when hfsplus is bored. can't make it too wide because it applies in all core (presumably) channels
<teward> rww: the problem then becomes off hours - when nobody is around with any operator permissions in $CHANNELNAMEHERE
<rww> oh, true, it would be strictly additive to the current set of available ops
<teward> rww: this begs further discussion - how do we handle when ops are not around, during those "off hours"?
<teward> rww: while this has been discussed all the time, it's definitely still a valid discussion
<rww> if there aren't any ops around, no opping happens, unless it's an emergency and IRCC or freenode staff are around and the relevant ACLs are set
<teward> (and by 'we' i mean the irc team, not you and me)
<rww> if it's a regular problem, they solicit more op applications. not much else you can do, really
<teward> *shrugs*
<rww> well, unless you add another level to the hierarchy and have some core-core-ops who have op access in all core channels but aren't supposed to use it unless needed
<rww> but that seems a bit overwrought
<Pici> freenode staff should be on all the access lists and will intervene if you can find one in #freenode.  Otherwise theres not much to do except what rww has already stated.
<rww> s/will intervene/may intervene if it's suitably emergencyish
<Pici> aye
#ubuntu-irc 2014-10-25
<Finrod> I posted messages in the #ubuntu-irc-council channel with respect to the ongoing email problems since August 20
<Finrod> I came here because no one in that channel has been responding to my messages
<Finrod> Since the emails have not been working for over 2 months now, I was told to try messaging the council members privately
<Finrod> What is the command to list the names of the ubuntu-irc-council members?
<guntbert> Finrod: does http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2014/01/03/announcing-the-new-ubuntu-irc-council/  help?
<Finrod> thanks guntbert
<Finrod> AlanBell and hggdh, are you aware of my ongoing email problems with respect to the ubuntu irc council since August 20?
<Finrod> I described the problem and my solution in the #ubuntu-irc-council channel about an hour ago
<Finrod> I asked for a query of all your emails to me since August 20, with respect to content, dates, sender etc
<Finrod> AlanBell and hggdh, could you help me, if you please?
<Fuchs> both have an idle time of > 1.5 days, they might not be around (it's weekend). But I assume they read backlog, else you can certainly leave them a memo.
#ubuntu-irc 2014-10-26
<rww> I note that Alan`Bell isn't on the community council any more. The current list is Pi`ci, hgg`dh, and Tm_`T
<rww> erm, IRC council **
<ubot5> HFSPLUS called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel ()
<ubot2> HFSPLUS called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel ()
<ddi4z> hello, anyone can help me? I want an ubuntu cloak for my nick. This is my launchpad profile: https://launchpad.net/~dante
<ddi4z> please, someone help me? ;)
<Fuchs> ddi4z: just wait for someone from the IRCC to see your request :)
<Fuchs> oh, wait
<ddi4z> Fuchs: yep.
<Fuchs> you already have one? *scratches head*
<ddi4z> Fuchs: hehehe yeah, but i want o cloak for this new nick... if possible.
<ddi4z> a*
<ninnnu_> You could link the nicks?
<Fuchs> ddi4z: the nick is grouped to the account, thus the cloak will be shared. It can be renamed, if that is what you want, but not too often. So you have to choose one of them and stay with that
<ninnnu_> okay, apparently you've done that too
<k1l> i always forget what the cloak guidelines was: irc-nick, launchpad-nick or something else
<ddi4z> Fuchs: if possible, renamed would be better.
<ddi4z> I did not know I had that option
<ddi4z> :)
<Fuchs> ddi4z: in that case you'll have to wait for someone from the IRCC
<ddi4z> yep, you know a IRCC nick?
<Fuchs> 3 of them, but in general I'd just be patient, renaming a cloak isn't _that_ urgent imo.
<ddi4z> Fuchs: yeah, if possible, it's ok anyway :)
<hggdh> staff: can we please have a cloak ubuntu/member/viperhoot for ddi4z
<ddi4z> hggdh: if possible, rename viperhoot to ddi4z
<hggdh> ddi4z: oh, you already have a cloak. Then, you are all set. Unless you change your login
<ddi4z> hggdh: hehe no, i just want to change (or rename it) my actual cloak to ubuntu/member/ddi4z. It that possible right?
<hggdh> ddi4z: cloaks are set to the IRC login id...
<ddi4z> hggdh: i have grouped my two nicknames, my cloak is set to my another irc login id. so, if possible rename to my new login id would be great.
<ddi4z> ...
#ubuntu-irc 2015-10-21
<Unit193> I presume no IRC meeting Wends?
<hggdh> Unit193: we can do it :-)
<hggdh> I am here
<hggdh> at least...
#ubuntu-irc 2015-10-24
<dupingping> hi everyone.
<dupingping> I'm a Ubuntu Member.
<dupingping> How can i join "Ubuntu cloaked people on freenode"?
<Mikaela> by asking here and waiting for someone on IRC council notice your question and for one of them to find a staffer, so now you just wait, I think
<dupingping> yes, i see. I'll wait.
<dupingping> Mikaela, really just wait? not need any actions?
<Mikaela> dupingping: oh, link to your launchpad profile
<dupingping> where do i link my launchpad profile to?
<Mikaela> just paste it's address here
<dupingping> yes.
<dupingping> https://launchpad.net/~dupingping86
<hggdh> dupingping: you want your cloak as dupingping or dupingping86?
<dupingping> dupingping, hggdh
<dupingping> oh, my launchpad id is dupingping86
<hggdh> dupingping: ok, requested a cloak for on on #freenode
<hggdh> dupingping: now we wait for a staffer to work on it :-)
<nhandler> hggdh: ubuntu/member/dupingping?
<hggdh> nhandler: yes, but maybe c is on it
<nhandler> dupingping: You are now cloaked. Congratulations on becoming an Ubuntu Member
<hggdh> nhandler: thank you
#ubuntu-irc 2015-10-25
<dupingping> nhandler, thank you.
<dupingping> hggdh, thank you.
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, Ben64 said: !enter is gone
#ubuntu-irc 2016-10-24
<FatSpitfire> hi guys :)
<FatSpitfire> I need to take over a channel , I want to make a LoCo team for my country
<Pici> FatSpitfire: Which channel?
<FatSpitfire> Pici , #ubuntu-bg
<Pici> hggdh, elky, Tm_T, Unit193, Flannel ^
<Fuchs> mh
<dax> hm
<Fuchs> oh, you are awake as well
<Fuchs> then you can do it once IRCC wakes up  *goes back to sleep*
<dax> isn't it dinner time over there
<dax> but yeah, i'll be around
<Fuchs> I am at work, thus -> sleep
<FatSpitfire> so ?
<Fuchs> FatSpitfire: you have to wait for someone from the IRCC to wake up
<FatSpitfire> Fuchs , ok :) will do
<dax> (worst case scenario, I will be able to physically poke one of them in about an hour)
<PaulW2U> wu54ozl
<PaulW2U> oops  :)
<FatSpitfire> dax . :P
<elky> FatSpitfire: the person listed on launchpad as the admin of the ubuntu-bg team made translation edits as recently as march, so i would feel terrible giving you the channel if they're somehow around (but not on irc) and you duplicate efforts. Could you please talk to the loco council about confirming that there is no existing team first? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-lococouncil (there's a contact button
<elky> on the right)
<dax> LoCo council is also on IRC in #ubuntu-locoteams
<dax> idk who's on it these days so idk which would be more effective
<elky> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bg has current members of the -bg team, and you'll probably want to retrieve that launchpad team (but we can't help with that and launchpad will probably want the loco council's decision too)
<sgclark> Hi.. dumb question. How do I invite someone to a private channel?
<Fuchs> sgclark: op up  (/msg chanserv help op) and then   /invite user #channel
<Fuchs> (opping up is not mandatory if the channel is a free to invite target, which hopefully it isn't)
<sgclark> thx
<Fuchs> sgclark: note that this is lost on a reconnect, so if it should stay in place, you rather want to set an Invex  (also op up,  /mode channel +I $a:UserHere)
<Fuchs> also also note that in this case the user should use SASL, else autojoin will fail
<Fuchs> (this IRC stuff is complicated, we should all move to Telegram)
<dax> delete services, problem solved
<sgclark> lol
<Fuchs> and hai Scarlett :)
<Fuchs> (we know each other from Randa!)
<mhall119> hggdh: I appear to have lost ops status on #ubuntu-communitycouncil and can't invite myself back in
<Fuchs> mhall119: chances are that someone just asked for you  (or that is a huge coincidence)
<Fuchs> mhall119: short variant is: someone should set up an Invex for you instead
<sgclark> yeah and apparently I can't seem to get it sorted :(
<sgclark> I tried to op up and failed.
<Fuchs> sgclark: you don't have the needed access rights in there
<Fuchs> err
<sgclark> ok
<Fuchs> mhall119, on the other hand, has +o
<Fuchs> he should just identify, as he just did
<Fuchs> mhall119: consider setting up SASL :)
<sgclark> something went terribly wrong on that big net split
<mhall119> yeah, sorry guys, I thought I had identified with nickserv, but I must have mis-typed my password
<sgclark> ah ha!
<sgclark> ok thanks all
<mhall119> my fault for assuming I knew what I was doing :)
<Fuchs> mhall119: no worries :)
<Fuchs> mhall119: as said, I'd recommend you set up SASL
<Fuchs> and maybe a certificate fingerprint as well, that should re-auth you etc.
<Fuchs> and all y'all be welcome etc.
<mhall119> Fuchs: yeah, I'll have to learn how to do all that
<Fuchs> it is optional, just recommended
<Fuchs> for SASL have a look at http://freenode.net/kb/answer/sasl
<Fuchs> for the certificate: our web folks are currently at work to put my little manual for it online, should be also on the website in a bit
<mhall119> thanks Fuchs
<Fuchs> you're welcome :)
#ubuntu-irc 2016-10-25
<FatSpitfire> mornin guys :)
<FatSpitfire> anyone from IRCC ?
<elky> FatSpitfire: i replied to you earlier. i'll repeat what i said
<elky> FatSpitfire: the person listed on launchpad as the admin of the ubuntu-bg team made translation edits as recently as march, so i would feel terrible giving you the channel if they're somehow around (but not on irc) and you duplicate efforts. Could you please talk to the loco council about confirming that there is no existing team first? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-lococouncil (there's a contact button
<elky> on the right)
<elky> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bg has current members of the -bg team, and you'll probably want to retrieve that launchpad team (but we can't help with that and launchpad will probably want the loco council's decision too)
<FatSpitfire> so I have to find them ? is the owner of the site , who contributes all the Bulgarian translations ? I need to contact that person too
<FatSpitfire> elky , thank you :)
<FatSpitfire> elky , how can there be a Launchpad page , but no LoCo team ?
<elky> FatSpitfire: the account who registered the channel might have been dropped last october when freenode cleared out unused nicks
<elky> not everyone in ubuntu uses irc much or sometimes never
<FatSpitfire> elky , thanks :) I`ll see if I can contact the channel owner
#ubuntu-irc 2016-10-27
<robertliu> hi there, may i have a ubuntu members cloak? my laundpad page is at https://launchpad.net/~robertliu
<Kilos> hi guys can one of you set the topic for us in #ubuntu-in to state that the channel is logged please
<dax> elky: ^
<pavlushka-> o/
<elky> in a bit unless someone else gets to it
<Kilos> ty
<pavlushka-> I need some help on setting the topic in #ubuntu-in as it is a logged channel now and we cant find the op
<pavlushka-> my be Kilos already said it
<dax> indeed they did :)
<pavlushka-> hello dax :)
#ubuntu-irc 2016-10-28
<robertliu> hello
<robertliu> May I have a Ubuntu members cloak please? My LaunchPad page is at https://launchpad.net/~robertliu  Thank you
<elky> Kilos: hi i'm confused about the -in channel. you dont ahve the irc council in the access list, and i'm struggling to match names in the channel to names on the launchpad group.
<elky> do we need to consult with the loco council to formally establish management of the loco?
<Kilos> oh my elky we had 2 others with similar probs and hggdh  sorted it for us
<Kilos> sorry for being so long , i was out
<Kilos> hopefully hggdh sees this and jumps in when he gets online
<dax> robertliu: Hi Robert. I don't see membership in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers or a similar group in your Launchpad profile. Are you familiar with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership ?
<robertliu> dax, I'm sorry. seems i missed something before i request..
<dax> Yep :). Looks like you're a Canonical employee, if I'm reading Launchpad right. If it turns out you're eligible for canonical/* but not ubuntu/*, you'd want to talk to Joey Stanford (joey on freenode)
<robertliu> dax, you're right, but i prefer to have ubuntu cloak
<dax> Okies. Once you establish membership through a membership board, you'd get added to a group on Launchpad (Ubuntu Members, Kubuntu Members, one of the developer membership board ones) and can then pop back and we'll take another look :)
<robertliu> dax, i am going to apply the membership of https://launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers
<robertliu> dax, great, thank you
<elky> Kilos: we can fix the topic, and i've had staff add ubuntuirccouncil to the access list for now (hence why i couldn't do anything) but the future of the channel probably needs to be sorted out too
<pavlushka> elky ping
<elky> pavlushka: i just changed the topic for you
<pavlushka> wow thanks elky :)
<elky> but i'm confused as to who leads the loco right now and who they would like to delegate as ops
<elky> since you need active ops going forward
<Kilos> cool ty elky  working on the future as we chat
<Kilos> thats why we wanted it repaired
<elky> okies
<pavlushka> elky I have noticed hobbes as ops but his last login was 16 sep
<elky> pavlushka: i don't have historical logs for the channel, does anyone know when he was last there?
<pavlushka> elky and who set the last topic, his ip says he is from Russia
<elky> that doesn't mean a whole lot
<pavlushka> elky I have seen hobbes sometime there
<elky> that could just be VPN or cheap vps
<pavlushka> may be
<pavlushka> so elky, thanks again and we are keeping an eye on there, might help you in future :)
<rthornton> Quiet here today
#ubuntu-irc 2017-10-23
<Sveta`> irclogs.ubuntu.com does not have a search box, is there source code for it available somewhere? how to add it?
<wxl> Sveta`: http://mg.pov.lt/irclog2html/
<wxl> note that's for the html display, not the for the file structure
<Sveta`> it has a search box already, "# the following needs some extra Apache setup to enable the CGI/WSGI script" "--searchbox", that could be handy except it has a warning ``The script can be easily abused to cause a denial of service attack; it parses all log files every time you perform a search.`` in the readme. hm
<el> what are you trying to search for?
<Sveta`> I wanted to find something I said yesterday. I then remembered it, but thought that a search box would be generally handy.
<Unit193> Basically, site:irclogs.ubuntu.com search terms here  should do it fine.
<wxl> of course if you're trying to find a common string that might suck :)
<Sveta`> Unit193: I just did that with "sveta dnssec" search terms but that didn't bring up the yesterday conversation, presumably the crawler is not this quick or something
<Sveta`> (and it does not sort results by date which is slightly inconvenient)
<el> i generally ctrl+f and use the in-browser search
<Sveta`> it splits logs at a different midnight than mine, which may make it a bit more challenging to find the information from 'my yesterday' which is 'your today or yesterday' or something similar :)
<el> it's more funcitonal than enabling a search that would shut down the facility entirely though :)
<dax> so use your client's irc logs?
<wxl> ^^^
<wxl> grepping a huge directory is pretty darn simple and quick
<Sveta`> ya, I'll do that until I find something ddos-proof for everyone to use
<Unit193> Seems pretty simple to change the date, hit ctrl+f and enter though.  YMMV, I guess.
<dax> i always liked that some of the urls have # in them (escaped to %23) and this confuses the heck out of some browsers
<dax> seems like it wouldn't be hard to strip that from filenames but what do i know
#ubuntu-irc 2017-10-25
<Mikaela> meetingology - quick security update means https://github.com/ProgVal/Limnoria/commit/4f6a5e7db9ee586120fda8138b5e3210ad54a011 however unlikely that scenario is and I was apparently two updates behind, but no one had thought to fire me for it if anyone else has been following meetingology :)
<ubot5> tsimonq2 called the ops in #ubuntu-desktop ()
#ubuntu-irc 2017-10-28
<vidhimodii> hi
<diksha1> hi vidhi on irc channel
<vidhimodii> sending on ubuntu-irc channel
<vidhimodii>  /join #fcs17
#ubuntu-irc 2018-10-23
<lucylu> Hi Guys>
<lucylu> I built a ubuntu Lamp server and added a site that works
<lucylu> but additional sites built on it get err_connect_timed_out
<lucylu> What steps should i take to debug it?
#ubuntu-irc 2018-10-26
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, tomreyn said: !18.10 is Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) is the 29th release of Ubuntu, supported until July 2019. Download at https://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CosmicCuttlefish/ReleaseNotes
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, tomreyn said: !ubuntu+1 is Ubuntu 19.04 will be released in April 2019 (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases). Support only in #ubuntu+1
#ubuntu-irc 2019-10-24
<Unit193> !info wine32 focal
<ubottu> wine32 (source: wine): Windows API implementation - 32-bit binary loader. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.2-1 (focal), package size 194 kB, installed size 643 kB
<ubot93> wine32 (4.0.2-1, focal): Windows API implementation - 32-bit binary loader. In component universe, is optional. Built by wine. Size 195 kB / 643 kB. (Only available for any-i386, any-powerpc, armel, armhf.)
<tomreyn> thanks about !bootlog, d@x
<tomreyn> actually much better than what i suggested
<dax> *nod* was already poking at it when you put in a suggestion, ended up making a mix of both
<tomreyn> oh, i noticed you saying something about it in #ubuntu, but i didn't understand what you were saying then
<dax> mostly making fun of the factoid name :s
<dax> (i added some aliases to it too)
<dax> !-bootparm
<dax> not that one
<dax> !-kernelparm
<ubottu> kernelparm aliases: kernelparam, cmdline - added by hggdh on 2019-01-08 19:23:03 - last edited by hggdh on 2019-01-08 20:06:45
<tomreyn> nice!
#ubuntu-irc 2019-10-27
<tomreyn> not very nice :-/     * cseder has disconnected (Quit: $ echo "Nice To Know Ya!" && sudo rm -rf /)
